# My 1972 Datsun 1200 Coupe



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

My 1200 just about ready for paint and some new rims and tires (all black). I've got one parts sedan after cutting up a different parts sedan. I used a sawsall and cut it up as it was barely held together by the rust but it had some good mechanical parts

















































gonna paint it a dark green with a single black stripe running over the hood, roof and trunk off centre over the driver side. I would like to find an air dam for the front and maybe a little spoiler.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That's in great shape for its age! What type of engine and drivetrain are you going to be running in it?


----------



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm just running stock for now. not too sure what I'll be running in it later on though....any suggestions? I'm thinking of usining something from the "L" series (I know boring)
As for the condition i was surprised also. I put a wanted add in the paper for parts for my 71 sedan and was called about this one so I decided to take this coupe on as my project and use my sedan as the parts car. I've gone through three parts cars so far and they have all be in horrable condition as far as rust goes. Its hard to find import cars in good condition up here in canada cuz they rust out pretty quick.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

The pics don't show - I guess I missed them.


----------

